# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  عمل ضرب در استیمول سافت

## simorgh-hossein

سلام
دوستان از صبح میخوام 2 تا از ستون های DataBand رو تو هم ضرب کنم ولی هر کاری می کنم درست نمیشه !  :افسرده: 

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید !  :ناراحت:

----------


## fakhravari

{(B_Forums.ForumPosition)*(B_Forums.ForumID)}

----------


## simorgh-hossein

نه آقای فخرآوری این جواب نمیده !

خودمم اینو قبلا تست کردم !!!

به غیر از این راهی هست ؟؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## fakhravari

یعنی ضرب جدیدی کشف شده؟

----------


## simorgh-hossein

نمیدونم کشف شده یا نه ولی هرکاری میکنم درست جواب نمیده !!!  :گریه: 

ممنون میشم با یک نمونه یا سمپل کمکم کنید !  :چشمک:

----------


## aslan

سلام
اگر فیلدتون از نوع عددی نیستش باید تبدیلش کنید

----------


## simorgh-hossein

میشه همراه یه سمپل بگید که چطوری این کار رو بکنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## aslan

> میشه همراه یه سمپل بگید که چطوری این کار رو بکنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 {int.Parse(viewf.ControlTime) * int.Parse(viewf.TedadNafar) }

----------


## fakhravari

عزیز اصلا ضرب یه جوره . من نمیدونم شما چطوری میخواهید نمایش بدین .
ضرب بین چیا باشه.

----------


## simorgh-hossein

فرض کنید 2 تا Text از ToolBox روی قسمت Report Title یا هر قسمت دیگه ای گذاشتم !!!

حالا میخوام مقادیر این 2 تا رو با هم ضرب کنم و بریزم تو Text سوم !!! 

اینکار رو چطوری انجام بدم ؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## simorgh-hossein

واقعا کسی تا بحال همچین عملیاتی انجام نداده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متعجب:

----------


## simorgh-hossein

کسی تا بحال 2تا Text رو تو هم ضرب نکرده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متعجب:

----------


## aslan

> کسی تا بحال 2تا Text رو تو هم ضرب نکرده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام
با پست شماره 8 همین تاپیک جواب نگرفتین ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## simorgh-hossein

نه من میخوام 2تا Text رو توهم ضرب کنم !!!

با اون کد نشد !!!

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید !

----------


## aslan

سلام
فکر کنم تصاویر ضمیمه گویای  همه چیز است
فقط به نوع فیلدها دقت کنید (حروف abc  یا اعداد 123 کنار نام فیلدها - روی فیلدها کلیک راست کنید و EDIT  را بزنید )

----------


## simorgh-hossein

بابت پاسختون واقعا ممنونم !!!  :قلب: 

ولی من هنوز جواب سوالم رو نگرفتم !!!

اگه امکانش هست به فایل ضمیمه بنده توجه کنید ، منظور بنده رو بهتر درک می کنید !  :متفکر: 

http://azarinsystem.ir/Report.zip

----------


## simorgh-hossein

چرا هیج کس جواب نمیده ؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## saeedr22

دوست عزیز اگه اشتباه نکنم یکی از فیلدهاتون summery هستش ...چون مثالتون دیتاسورس نداره نمیشه چیزی ازش متوجه شد ولی مشکلتونو می تونید تو Select هم کنید یعنی عمل ضرب رو تو select انجام بدین.ولی اگه فیلدهایی که می خوایین ضرب کنین اگه summery هستن بگین بیشتر راهنمایی کنم

----------


## simorgh-hossein

این گزارش یه مثال بود !!!
تو گزارش اصلی دیتابیس هست ولی بعضی مواقع ما لازم میدونیم که پارامترهایی رو به گزارش ارسال کنیم !!!

شما فرض کنید اون 2تا عملوندی که قراره باهم ضرب بشن رو بنده از توی برنامه به گزارش پاس میدم !!! :چشمک: 

حالا چطوری اون 2تا مقدار پاس داده شده به گزارش رو توهم ضرب کنم ؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## aslan

> این گزارش یه مثال بود !!!
> تو گزارش اصلی دیتابیس هست ولی بعضی مواقع ما لازم میدونیم که پارامترهایی رو به گزارش ارسال کنیم !!!
> 
> شما فرض کنید اون 2تا عملوندی که قراره باهم ضرب بشن رو بنده از توی برنامه به گزارش پاس میدم !!!
> 
> حالا چطوری اون 2تا مقدار پاس داده شده به گزارش رو توهم ضرب کنم ؟؟؟


؟؟؟؟!!!!
اگردیتاسورس و دیتاباند دارین جوابتون توپست 15 داده شده
اگر مقادیر مشخصی را از طریق برنامه میخواین به گزارش بفرستین میتونین  Variable  در گزارش درست کنین و از طریق برنامه مقدار دهی بکنین و از  variable  همانند ستون یک دیتاسورس استفاده کنین ...............

----------


## saeedr22

خوب دوتا رو تو برنامه ضرب کنین

----------


## simorgh-hossein

آره درست شد !!!  :کف کرده!: 

خیلی خیلی ممنونم !   :قلب:

----------

